# DIY Cat Tree



## Karren

For a holiday project, the son and I built the cat a cat tree... They run into the hundreds at the pet store but for $20 worth of lumber and hardware and $15 for carpeting we ended up with this.... used a cardboard concrete foundation tube for the circular part... (still has the tape on it till the glue dries..

Without the carpet







The cat trying it out before the carpet






The cat trying it out before the carpet






With the carpet






Yeah!! He loves it!!


----------



## Jennyjean

That looks great Karen! It looks like its straight off the pet store shelves!!!


----------



## Karren

Thanks, Jenny!! It was fun and I got to get out my nail guns!! lol


----------



## eightthirty

WOW! I'm definitely going to give this a whirl!


----------



## StereoXGirl

You have such a cute cat, Karren! I don't know if I'd trust myself to make one of these, though. lol. But you did an excellent job!


----------



## Lucy

wow!! that looks great! my cat would soo love that lol


----------



## danaryan

That is very nice, my cats would love to have something like that as well.


----------



## magosienne

That looks awesome !! I'm sure my cat would love it as well !


----------



## Karren

Maybe I need to start making and selling in the "for sale" forum!! lol Fred loves it and was on the top looking out the window when I got home from work today!!


----------



## magosienne

I'd be your first customer !


----------



## LilDee

Karren, that looks incredible!



you're so creative


----------



## daer0n

That looks awesome Karren! Great job!


----------



## Adrienne

So cool! Great job Karren


----------

